

The story of a pivot - lassecausen
http://blog.foundd.com/post/109674959438/a-new-foundd-or-the-story-of-a-pivot

======
cyphersanctus
I used the app when it was first launched and as the post suggests, whilst it
was an interesting way to find new movies, that focus alone wasn't enough to
get me engaged as the days went on. I just ended up selecting the movies I was
gonna watch depending on their streaming availability on other platforms.
Nowadays however, with the way they pivoted towards focusing on how a person
felt about the movie they watched, it became an entirely different experience
that I couldn't find on other places. Im genuinely interested in seeing how my
friends reacted to a movie, more than just knowing whether they deemed it was
a 4 star movie. When I see that they were shocked by a movie or utterly bored,
it sways my movie selecting experience towards this new logic which I find
very appealing. To founders of other startups, I would suggest that the moral
of the story is to "listen" to your users and be ready to shift the focus or
logic of your product towards something unexpected that might have seemed
secondary at first.

------
nerdben
Great app! Good luck Lasse & team :)

